# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Stupid question perhaps but Trenbolone Acetate?

## kungen1234

Will it cleanse Trenbolone Acetate? 
I know you have troubles with tren enanthate , what about the hexahydrobencylcarbonate ester?

----------


## Whitey

I'm not an expert in this field, but I do know that particular compounds are particularly hard to eliminate. Deca is quite tough, as we know, as are trenbolone and boldenone - albeit to a lesser extent. 

The ester plays a role - obviously lengthening detection time, but even short esters of these stubborn compounds cause trouble. The steroid .com profile for Tren Ace puts detection time at 5 months, which is quite long for a short ester. Not as bad as nandrolone phenylprop (12 months), but still.

From what little I've read on this, there seems to be a relationship between cleansing success and the detection time of a compound - the higher the detection time, the harder to cleanse. I'd expect tren ace then to be roughly equivalent to boldenone undecylenate, as both compounds are detectible for up to 5 months. Tren E and Hex should be harder to remove than that. 

Basically, I don't look at the steroid cleanse product as either working or not working on a particular compound. It seems to do a good job of cleansing across the board - easily removing certain compounds, and removing some of the more stubborn compounds. In other words, it may not work absolutely for Tren Ace (depending on your time frame), but it should go a long way toward helping, or reducing its detection time.

----------


## powerliftmike

tren acetate will be cleared in 5 days. tren e won't. not sure about tren hex, but i imagine it wouldnt clear

----------


## dantheman

will deca -durabolin be cleared by "steroid cleanser"? I took a very little amount (1ml). stupid i know. but will it remove it?

----------


## system admin

Deca will NOT work. We are working on findout out just what it CAN do for you. We think it may speed it up out of your system, but we dont know how fast.

bc

----------

